# Tips on Immigration to New Zealand from south africa



## justin883

Good Morning 

I am looking at Immigration to New Zealand.

* what are the requirements
* what are some of the challenges that i might face

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## topcat83

justin883 said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I am looking at Immigration to New Zealand.
> 
> * what are the requirements
> * what are some of the challenges that i might face
> 
> Thanking you in advance.


Hi there

1. Look at Immigration New Zealand

2. Have a browse through the Forum and it should give you a good idea of the challenges you might face.


----------



## myfuturejourney

justin883 said:


> Good Morning I am looking at Immigration to New Zealand. * what are the requirements * what are some of the challenges that i might face Thanking you in advance.


 Hi there, There is quite a bit of relevant information for you to find on New Zealand Immigration's government website, especially regarding requirements. You will find that one of the biggest obstacle, if not the biggest, you'll encounter is getting a job offer. Doing proper research on the NZ job market, your industry in NZ, etc. will be the best time you've invested in your life. Visit the xxxxxxxxx website for some more information, including the xxxxxxxx workshops. You can also follow xxxxxxx on xxxxxxxx. 
Other information that will help you with your overall NZ research can be found on the xxxxxxxx website .The people that maintain this website have spent many years gathering and compiling the information contained therein, so this could save you months of research time. 

Regards, Leon

Post edited to remove pointers to rival forums/websites/social media etc.


----------



## Guest

Hi, you have provided too little information for an informed reply. The INZ website will show various visas available. If you want to settle here long term then it all depends on your (or partner's) work experience and academic/trade qualifications. The easiest way is if you get enough points on the Skilled Migrant Category (SMC) visa category. Else a work visa is next option but that is a less simple option. 

**not intended to be immigration advice **


----------

